# T&T Irish Bread and Butter Pudding



## Douzer77 (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't know if this has been posted before but its my favourite!

You will need:
8 slices of bread
A nice bit of butter
450 ml (3/4 pint) full fat milk
2 eggs
50g (2 oz) granulated sugar
50g (2 oz) sultanas
Ground nutmeg or cinnamon

1 Butter one side of bread (crusts removed) and cut into triangles.
2 Grease an oven proof dish and place a layer of bread (buttered side faced down), sprinkle with sultanas and spice.
3 Continue layering and finish with a layer of butter side up.
4 Beat together the milk, eggs and sugar and pour over the bread.  Allow to soak for 1/2 hour and pop into a preheated oven gas 4/180C.

Lovely straight from the oven or cold later on.  I normally serve with cream to the side but have seen it served with ice cream as well!


----------



## Constance (Apr 27, 2008)

I wish I had a bowl of that right now, Douzer. Too bad I don't have a matter transmitter that could transport me to your kitchen table!


----------



## JPolito830 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice recipe...I have a variation of this recipe, but I think I will give yours a shot.  Thanks!


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 28, 2008)

I have some egg bread that needs using.  Thanks!


----------



## Rom (Aug 27, 2008)

i went looking for a B&B recipe a few weeks ago and came across this one
we really liked it
forgot to copy
and took me over an hour to find again lol
mmmm YUM!
Thanks!


----------



## QSis (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Rom!  This sounds almost like Oven French Toast.  Did you serve it for breakfast or dessert or what?

How long do you cook it?  What is 180 C in Farenheit (anyone?)

Lee


----------



## babetoo (Aug 27, 2008)

now i am sure that if you came and made that for me, it would pep up my appetite.  

babe


----------



## Rom (Aug 30, 2008)

well, i just made it (because for some reason i wanted to make it and never had before) and we ended up having it for breakfast...then we had it for breakfast at work the next morning  my fiance was quite keen on it 

it didn't taste like french toast LOL

the oven in this rented place is old and i don't think the temp is right, so i put it on what i thought was appropriate for the oven, i think it was 20mins...can't member exactly though sorry..till it looked cooked? 

lol babetoo


----------

